# Rubber Bands



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

any websites you can give me?? What size do I buy??

O.K. I found this one site.

http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm

Now.....what size do you get geez!!! So many choices. I have long nails so for sure those tiny ones won't work because I won't be able to wrap the rubber band around once. 

Any other sites??


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I ordered mine from www.dog-bows.com. I believe LadysMom recommended this site. They are great. I also ordered the medium size for Baxter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...lear&category=0

Yes, those are the bands I use and love! I get the 1/4 inch medium weight. I also have long nails, but I don't have problem with them. 

Anything larger and you'd have to have to wrap the band around and around and I think it would be hard to remove. With this band, I just double it on Lady's topknot. It's the same bands I sew on my bows. It pops right on over her topknot without doubling so it comes off easily (I use end papers, too.)


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 02:07 PM
> *http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...lear&category=0
> 
> Yes, those are the bands I use and love! I get the 1/4 inch medium weight. I also have long nails, but I don't have problem with them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Great...I will check out the website. I don't put Chulita's hair up everyday..only because it's been short...now it's growing and getting in her face a little so I just wanted to start putting it up. I'm not going to wrap it with paper...etc...so will the size rubber bands you suggest still good??? or should I get a smaller one since I will not be using papers? THANKS A MILLION


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think anything smaller _would_ be hard to use, especially with long nails. The first band I put on Lady makes a ponytail, just like what you do with Chulita. (The papers go over that.) I think the 1/4" will be fine.

Do you want to just sign your paycheck over to me and get it over with since I seem to be spending it all for you anyway?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I also get my latex band from this site www.dog-bows.com
The band removal scissors are also great.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 18 2005, 02:34 PM
> *I think anything smaller would be hard to use, especially with long nails. The first band I put on Lady makes a ponytail, just like what you do with Chulita. (The papers go over that.) I think the 1/4" will be fine.
> 
> Do you want to just sign your paycheck over to me and get it over with since I seem to be spending it all for you anyway?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120910*


[/QUOTE]


THANKS I will def. check out he website and order some rubber bands later today. Those little bows were a waste of money....got them in the mail and they were *SO TINY *with all that fluff on the top of her head..how can you see such a *TINY BOW...*and the rubber band attached to it was so tiny, so forget trying to get in on. It took forever with my long nails and she would fidget alot because I was talking so long. Since then I purchased bows that CLIP on. Much easier for the BOTH of us.  

Oh please. I need NOOOOOOOOO HELP with spending money. This is why (and alot of people find it odd) that my husband and I have totally seperate bank accounts. We never opened a jointed one together. I will do as I please WITH MY MONEY...I make it and I will spend it as I see fit.







LOL!!! Like her shampoos I just bought and the car console I wanna buy next pay check. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I also put the little baby clips in Paris' hair once I get her ponytail in. Sometimes the bows are too heavy for her and she will try to get them out. She doesn't bother the clips at all.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I get my bands online at lainee bands.
I use the smallest ones and I have long nails too. I don't use papers or anything, and they work great. Bella's are the light weight ones, the medium weight bands are hard for me to use.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

seriously, find a kid with braces. LOL. i got a set from ebay for $2 for 100 bands. but i also paid S&H, and i think it came to $4 total. eek. i pay my friend's son $3 for a bag from his orthodontist LOLOLOL. i took him out to lunch last weekend because he got me colored bands this time. his friends think he's SO cool to have "older cute chick friend" take him out to lunch. i told him to reiterate to them how much they DONT want braces. because i am NOT feeding all of his friends for the good of my dog's hairdo's...

with them, i always coat them in a conditioner so they dont break the hair. i dip 'em in Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice spray and it allows for the bands to come out of the hair SOOOO much easier without pulling. 

ann marie and the "i want a GREEN bandy today, please" buttercup


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I get my bands from the Show Off. http://www.showoffproducts.com/bands.htm
I get item y5161 which are the *medium--yellow bands in fine weight.* That size was suggested to me by a person who shows her dogs and they have worked out well....or I should say did when Bella had her ponytail (which I miss and may grow back).







I also bought my perm papers through the show off because I live in rather a remote area with no "Sally's Beauty Supply" near by. I also got my bows from theShow Off... I used the larger 5/8 inch bows. That is a red pokadot one with rhinestone in the middle in the picture below but she has been playing hard and it has been moved from position.







The bows for two ponytails are pretty small :new_Eyecrazy: ...to small for one ponytail in my opinion. I agree about the little scissors to cut the bands out....but be very careful . . .you don't want to cut hair.









~carole and bella~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I buy my bands from LaineeLtd and have found them to be most suitable for me. I use the small white ones and nothing else compares. The textures for the different colours are slightly different for some reason.

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I love this site. What would we do without each other and all this great info.






















Thanks to everyone in this thread and so many of the others threads for the valuable information that they are willing to share.





















.

~carole and bella~


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Nov 18 2005, 10:45 PM
> *with them, i always coat them in a conditioner so they dont break the hair.  i dip 'em in Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice spray and it allows for the bands to come out of the hair SOOOO much easier without pulling. *


Do you just dip in and right out or do you let them soak for a few minutes? I usually just cut Paris' bands out but I am having difficulty with getting the bows out.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

You can also purchase bands like these in the beauty supply store and they come in different colors as well. That's where we get ours.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Nov 21 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

i pull the spray nozzle right out and let it drip onto the bands, lol. then i set the band down for a minute while i finish brushing buttercup's hair. if i'm pigtailing more than one dog, i put a few bands in the palm of my hand, spray my hand a few times until the bands are all soaked, and set them on a magazine on the table (because i dont put things where they belong, that's why LOL) and the bands get pretty soaked with the conditioner. 

hope this helps!

ann marie and the "tuesday is crooked pigtail day" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also use the ones from Lainee. I love the little scissors, too. My breeder referred me to that site.


----------

